# Most adventurous beans/blend



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

So chaps- looking for any blends that are out of tho world with flavour profiles and doing notes super distinct... Suggestions


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Are you thinking espresso ? Brewed ? Both ?


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

simontc said:


> So chaps- looking for any blends that are out of tho world with flavour profiles and doing notes super distinct... Suggestions


Extract Unkle Funka and Square Mile Sweetshop are usually pretty unusual.

Most naturally processed Africans, yirgacheffes etc are fairly bold and distinguishable.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This is rocking my world at the moment

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-nicaragua/products/nicaragua-limoncillo-pulped-natural-yellow-pacamara


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> This is rocking my world at the moment
> 
> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-nicaragua/products/nicaragua-limoncillo-pulped-natural-yellow-pacamara


How are you drinking this Martin?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jonc said:


> How are you drinking this Martin?


Brewed and espresso

Just made a ripe bannana flat white


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Cool. Thanks. Might have to get some. £12.50 though. Yikes.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jonc said:


> Cool. Thanks. Might have to get some. £12.50 though. Yikes.


IMM = Less than £5 delivered


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh. I was an annual subscriber for 2-3 years but being inept - and drinking espresso only - meant I'd chew most of it dialling in!


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Are you thinking espresso ? Brewed ? Both ?


Both boots ...









The ripe banana flat white sound exciting; perhaps i should join imm and keep myself good for beans forever. My only fear is I don't drink 250g a week and if I get imm its going to exclude other roasters from my drinking!



aphelion said:


> Extract
> 
> Funka and Square Mile Sweetshop are usually pretty unusual.
> 
> .


I tried sweet shop as an espresso at lLondoncoffee fest and wwasn't impressed... Doctor funka has been tempting me though; my next bean order may be extract. Had a nice espresso from them that thrummed with a Turkish delight note at a shop a couple of weeks ago, which I would love to give a shot.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> IMM = Less than £5 delivered


mr boots,

which subscription do you take out to get beans for less than £5 delivered?

****** SORRY SUSSED IT *******


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

What's the answer...?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

simontc said:


> Both boots ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can get fortnightly IMM, in case that helps


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> IMM = Less than £5 delivered


Was it the IMM from this week? Seems quick to be drinking as an espresso - I'm not doubting it's a good idea (as you're doing it) just intrigued...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> Was it the IMM from this week? Seems quick to be drinking as an espresso - I'm not doubting it's a good idea (as you're doing it) just intrigued...


With poncey light roasts you can just eat beans straight out the roaster


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> Was it the IMM from this week? Seems quick to be drinking as an espresso - I'm not doubting it's a good idea (as you're doing it) just intrigued...


Yes it is this week. I opened it for brewed and decided to try as spro. Personal choice..often do it


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

simontc said:


> I tried sweet shop as an espresso at lLondoncoffee fest and wwasn't impressed... Doctor funka has been tempting me though; my next bean order may be extract. Had a nice espresso from them that thrummed with a Turkish delight note at a shop a couple of weeks ago, which I would love to give a shot.


Just got some Funka on the way..will report back.

The recent sweetshops I've found quite "safe" surprisingly, nowhere near as nuts as some of the older ones.

I did get a shot from that black eagle on the SQM stand, and was similarly unimpressed, but it's a good coffee imo (I prefer red brick).

Regards


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

I've never really gotten on with square mile. Never found them to have a coffee thats stood out to me. Good coffee, but not one I've found the desire to chase up for him use... Maybe fortnightly imm is a good shout.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

simontc said:


> I've never really gotten on with square mile. Never found them to have a coffee thats stood out to me. Good coffee, but not one I've found the desire to chase up for him use... Maybe fortnightly imm is a good shout.


Yep, each to their own..square mile are the best in the UK for me haha









IMM is great value, and you will get to try an amazing variety of different coffees too


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

aphelion said:


> Just got some Funka on the way..will report back.


I'll be interested in what you make of that it's been tempting me that one......


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Agreed sk8- aphelion, fill us in on funka!


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

simontc said:


> Agreed sk8- aphelion, fill us in on funka!


Will do, just got my bag today..couple of days rest and let the madness begin!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

The description of it sounds quite lively to say the least. If I am truthful it's notes kind of scare me a little to do with dialling it in as I thought getting it right and those flavours without it being to acidic could be a challenge so I started to look at some of their others as in Vera Cruz and the like. I love the names of their roasts, I mean cmon Dr Strangelove!

If i had managed to chat with David the other day when in sure I would have left with some in hand, sadly not as he was in a meeting.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> The description of it sounds quite lively to say the least. If I am truthful it's notes kind of scare me a little to do with dialling it in as I thought getting it right and those flavours without it being to acidic could be a challenge so I started to look at some of their others as in Vera Cruz and the like. I love the names of their roasts, I mean cmon Dr Strangelove!
> 
> If i had managed to chat with David the other day when in sure I would have left with some in hand, sadly not as he was in a meeting.


Yeah true, it does sound lively mate.

The only Extracts I've had are Original blend, and something from Boston Tea Party.

Original is pretty dark, but I've found it to be an excellent example of that style.

I ordered some Dr Strangelove too, cos it just sounds amazing.

Can't wait to try these out actually


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

I think strangelove, original and funka are going to be dropped in an online basket this weekend... Should be in and rested just as I finish rave stuff. I had a couple of espresso from a place in Denmark hill which was extract. Tasting note of Turkish delight was bang on- didnt note what blend/bean it was though.... Maybe an email ahead of the order can shed light.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

simontc said:


> I think strangelove, original and funka are going to be dropped in an online basket this weekend... Should be in and rested just as I finish rave stuff. I had a couple of espresso from a place in Denmark hill which was extract. Tasting note of Turkish delight was bang on- didnt note what blend/bean it was though.... Maybe an email ahead of the order can shed light.


Yep, early days but their packaging etc. looks nice, well presented, well roasted etc.









note - teddy wasn't included in the box...


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Thats really nice packaging- tasting note sheet almost cries out to be pinned up in the coffee corner eh?


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

simontc said:


> Thats really nice packaging- tasting note sheet almost cries out to be pinned up in the coffee corner eh?


Haha, I actually like the little postcard more


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I think an order is long over due with them being local. I should be able to hammer through the stuff I have by next weekend. With there roast day Tues that should be fine.

I am almost glad I didn't pick up when in there as the packaging wouldn't have been there.....


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> I think an order is long over due with them being local. I should be able to hammer through the stuff I have by next weekend. With there roast day Tues that should be fine.
> 
> I am almost glad I didn't pick up when in there as the packaging wouldn't have been there.....


I opened the Original this morning, and pulled a couple of shots..

It's not adventurous, but it is a very good example of a dark roasted coffee (it is however waaaay too fresh).

Chocolate/Nuts/Toffee etc. if you like dark roasts it's a cracker.

I'm getting a slight hint of dark fruits, and I can imagine this will open up a bit more in time..

It's not the style I normally go for, but I'm impressed


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

I sent them an email this morning- fingers crossed they reply. I've been avoiding safe coffee for a bit; but if you're impressed it deserves a go methinks.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

simontc said:


> I sent them an email this morning- fingers crossed they reply. I've been avoiding safe coffee for a bit; but if you're impressed it deserves a go methinks.


Yeah definitely one of their safer ones, but it tastes good to me (the family will love it!)


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

More of a 'med' roast type me. The 'darks' I have tried I am looking for or trying to seek flavours hidden behind a smoke screen with my palate. In milk they are ok but if I can't make an espresso I like out of a bean then it probably won't be for me as that's my main cup. That still leaves the others though and they have plenty of ones that sound of interest.



simontc said:


> I sent them an email this morning- fingers crossed they reply. I've been avoiding safe coffee for a bit; but if you're impressed it deserves a go methinks.


If you don't get one back today I'd be surprised. They are usually well hot on them!


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Fingers crossed- the bean was blinding! Turkish delight 100%. So, so good.

I've found myself feeling light/medium is where its at in general; so much more prominent complexity and interest.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah deffo what I find also but more round the medium, the lights I have tried so far haven't really excited me but only had a few. I am a little bit gutted I didn't enjoy the darks more, I don't know why but it also could be limited by my skills and entry level Classic though the just bought Mazzer SJ is opening things up a bit.

It also gets on my nerves if I think about being a fan of the (mediums) middle ground, as it just feels so wrong but its just words and cause I am not a middle ground sort of person haha. It just plays on me.

At the end of the day when it's to do with the bean/my palate and the middle ground can hold such a variety, a broad spectrum of flavours and complexity who the hell am I to be moaning, they make my taste buds rejoice.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Yeah deffo what I find also but more round the medium, the lights I have tried so far haven't really excited me but only had a few. I am a little bit gutted I didn't enjoy the darks more, I don't know why but it also could be limited by my skills and entry level Classic though the just bought Mazzer SJ is opening things up a bit.
> 
> It also gets on my nerves if I think about being a fan of the (mediums) middle ground, as it just feels so wrong but its just words and cause I am not a middle ground sort of person haha. It just plays on me.
> 
> At the end of the day when it's to do with the bean/my palate and the middle ground can hold such a variety, a broad spectrum of flavours and complexity who the hell am I to be moaning, they make my taste buds rejoice.


That's definitely just a perception thing, because medium roast evokes thoughts of middle - at the end of the day the beans should be roasted to the level where they taste the best (IMO as somebody with no real knowledge of roasting) so instead of thinking of medium as middle you could think of it as Option B (in a world where you had options 1. / B / iii (roman numeral style) to avoid any inference of an order of preference such as 1, 2 and 3 or A, B and C etc.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Medium - fiercely independent and not to be swayed by its opponents. A middle finger to the weak and the bitter equally. ....

That a good way to think about the mid?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Hahaha yes all true. As I said medium, middle etc I just can't help it but purely words. The beans speak for themselves.

There's also the thing with what someone calls a dark another may call something else and what 'looks' like a medium or dark may actually not be what it is in appearance. Someone taught me that on here quite early on.

It's just the words and medium makes me think middle ground, the standard life etc etc but I'm just a twat of an old punk lol. When you get to tasting them they are anything but run of the mill or boring, instead very lively, complexed with depths and changes in flavour through the drinking that excite the flip out of me.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

... No email as yet. If I've heard nothing by Monday I'll just order the standard trio from them... Hit the funka yet?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Wow that really surprises me I hit them with an email earlier in the year about beans and suggestions and had emails back of two separate people. One of them being David the head roaster.

Same again recently when chasing some stale beans.

Ah well if your ordering anyway.......paid today might do them same but other beans are tempting me including two from Hasbean I really want to revisit the Malawi now I have a new grinder and then the other one people are talking about.

There really is to many good roasters and beans to try and keep within a man's caffeine tolerance!!


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Agreed- and bank balance! That Nicaragua limoncello sounds good, but 12 spondoolicks is a steep ask


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah I hear that but well when you get nods towards it with ridiculous praise sometimes you have to bite the bullet and try it or never know for yourself. Hovering over the buy button and it's payday lol after all I have just paid £11 for a bag of decaf and it turned out its frigging really bloody good









Edit: I've just really blown out and well bugger it, gone to town! In for a penny in for well lots......


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Ouch... Let us know thoughts when you've supped!


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

New post- I got impatient waiting for a reply. Just ordered funka, Strangelove, original, finca san Pascal, their decaff and some cascara. ... Thats next month sorted. The finca crept into the basket for the aeropress- if the espresso blends really are purely espresso it is going to be invaluable!


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Just finished original and strangelove.

Found original to be an excellent (safe) option, well balanced,

nice chocolate and nuts thing, with a hint of blackcurrant. Very good example, and not too dark either (spose you would call it a city roast).

Found Strangelove a little boring if I'm honest. The taste notes are bang on though, cherry compote and nuts, perfectly 'nice' but was expecting fireworks, perhaps I'm being harsh.

Onto Unkle Funka now, and she's a beaut.

Much lighter obviously, and a completely different beast.

Very creamy/coating mouth feel, lemon acidity up front, with an unusual tropical flavour which goes on forever..(I'm thinking it"s lychee, but I've never eaten one..so total guess).

Tried it in milk, and it mellows considerably, but it's great in a 5oz Flattie.

Surprisingly, it's not an acidic mental animal or anything, it's complex, well balanced, amazing coffee IMO.

I recommend it anyway

Cheers


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

It just popped into my head about the Funka and came to post saying where's the feedback but you beat me and are 15 hours previous. Nice one bud I think I'll order some from your recommend and see what's up. Think I have missed the Tues roast but have ordered some sample packs from elsewhere so when it turns up should be perfect timing after a little rest.

Nice one Andy!

Edit:

Ordered Unkle Funka

&

Wahana Longberry Espresso - Boiled sweets, blackcurrant & liquorice. I couldn't help myself I mean cmon the *Liquorice* I just couldn't help it!


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Im struggling to dial these chaps in- granted im a porlex user so that's often the case, but I just cant seem to crack these guys fully.

So far I've preferred the Strangelove though- I get a real boozy vibe both as spro and flat. Yummety yum.

Funka is killing it up with some sweet tropical flavours. I reckon if I nail it this one will get really carried away.

The finca has been good in aeropress; I may give it a blast as a spro to see whats up.

The cascara is super tobacco- very yum, very refreshing. I recently saw brewlabs are doing a dry hopped cascara blasted through a soda syphon ... I may give something similar a go if I can get hold of a carbonation method.

Sk8, how'd that banana beast go for you?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I suspect The porlex will be limiting your in the cup experience here

Are you trying to grind a Pacamara with it ?

given that what brew ratio are you using ? and at what setting ?


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

No pacamara- some extract stuff.

Porlex I more than likely the issue; unfortunately im not in a position where a shiny new grinder can grace my worktop. The gaggia classic was a hard enough sell to my partner.

The porlex is on about 6/7 clicks out of final point. Brew ratio im using is always 1:2 running 18 in .... Though a half gram tends to sneak into output as I haven't got the delay to the scales completely perfect yet.

Just had a spro of extracts original.. Managed a 30 second run for 36.3g so feels like its there for this one now. A bit orangey, very mellow. On a night shift tonight so will no doubt have another before I leave


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Finca Sa Pascal spro- stupidly quick pour (18 secs) but my word what a spro- green tea up front, white wine acidity, bit of a deeper funky taste that plums certainly hits, but maybe a slight apricot... Really sweet grape/melon finish- then the green tea bitterness lingers after.... Will tighten this up tomorrow see what happens, but this one certainly seems to be a pretty outrageous animal.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

simontc said:


> Sk8, how'd that banana beast go for you?


Like a boozy banana trifle as a spro mate super sweet and the cloudy lemonade twang there.

Thinking about it a banana tiramisu would be closer to sum up the boozy side and sweetness!!

The cortado was all thick banana milkshake.

One of the most bonkers and lovely coffees I have had to date and if you like it then I'd recommend the Malawi Geisha also from Has Bean it rocks and is one of my favs to date.

With your clicks on the Porlex though I hear they can all differ a bit if that's 6-7 from tightest then I reckon you can go less clicks or tighter if for an espresso I was always 2-3 from tightest with mine and to a Classic machine spro.

Have some Funka from Extract ordered for Tues roast so a bit off but really looking forward to it.

Other bean wise I dunno but for me Has Bean have really been on the mark at the moment with mental flavours and super interesting beans, they have about 3-4 roasts minimum I am desperate to try right now. Just out there stuff and are fast becoming a firm favorite for myself.

Just show me boozy, fruity, sweet bonkers and as complexed as it comes and I'm dribbling out the side if my mouth smacking buy buttons nowadays.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Same man







I need to revisit has bean soon I think; their espresso starter pack was a nice selection, but I reckon they've got far more bonkers beans for me to try. I've decided on foundry as my next order though









I used to have my porlex set to two/three out but after the first time I washed it two/three clicks meant it couldn't move! I have no clue what happened to the thing, but in general I've not had issues getting alright pours with rave or has bean. Struggled with the trial roaster beans we got sent out, but eventually nailed them, and these extracts have been tough.... Though I was heartened by the original blends pour today and hope tomorrow will bring better pours... But aren't we always hoping that anyway?









I reckon trying a couple of nuts instead of the locking nut on the porlex may be a shout in terms of being able to fine tune grind level- may give that a shot. Aside from that moderating tamp pressure is my option...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

If your getting ok pours that taste good I wouldn't mess about with to much or to many things at once it just complicates it by adding variables, extra ones. Fiddling across to many really is the mother of all evils and I've fallen foul of it loads. Just keep steady and logical adjusting one thing at a time as well you sound like your getting some good shots at the moment. Some beans are just a,git to dial in, the more complex with flavours the harder for instance it has sweet but acid in there then you have to hit on the money inbetween and those being the ones I like I've had some right fun times lol.

The Porlex will only limit you as to heights you don't really know yet (unless you buy out at good cafes). Exactly how much or little....... well until you move on you won't know. Just get to the best you can and make sure your enjoying the journey and the cup and it's win win


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Couldn't agree more sk8









Im still enjoying coffee thats better than 99% of places around and I have entry level equipment- yes that 1% of places are sublime, yes they have better coffee than me, but they aren't near me, I couldn't afford them every day and I love the ritual







also- more variety at home, which is difficult to get in places when they only have two/three beans on the go and one of those is a blend they always have.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

simontc said:


> Couldn't agree more sk8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had this realisation today. Since being 'in to coffee' I have only ordered coffee in places I know it will be good/of a certain standard (i.e. proper coffee shops). Sitting in a (decent) Italian restaurant today and I ordered an espresso, just out of interest. Before I was 'in to coffee' this would have been a regular for me at any restaurant, and I would have enjoyed it.

It was undrinkable. Utterly foul. And the worst bit was, I don't think it was any worse than 99% of places that offer coffee. And we wonder why people have such misconceptions about coffee.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Absolutely! ... I made an aeropress for someone at work who said they didn't really like coffee. They laughed at me when i cracked out scales and thr like, but apologised when they tried the output- they genuinely felt it was the best coffee theyd ever had!

When I was on shift with them yesterday they were upset I hadn't brought it with me!


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

This is funky and yum

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-nicaragua/products/nicaragua-finca-san-jose-natural-yellow-pacamara


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Mr O said:


> This is funky and yum
> 
> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-nicaragua/products/nicaragua-finca-san-jose-natural-yellow-pacamara


Wow and I thought £12.50 for that Finca Limoncello offering was dear! £15/250g! But mojito tasting notes!


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Oh my... Perhaps month after next...I do love mojito


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

risky said:


> Wow and I thought £12.50 for that Finca Limoncello offering was dear! £15/250g! But mojito tasting notes!


This is one of my twice a year treats.... I'd love to try as espresso but cant risk sink shots at the price... I'm loving it as brewed though


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

While my classic is in pieces, limescale soaking away I hope, im trying unkle funka in the aeropress... Lets see what comes out shall we


----------



## greenm (Oct 27, 2014)

Opened a bag of Unkle Funka and liked the results in espresso and flat whites, found the bean easy to grind, but it does likes long pours to get the best from it (around 35secs at 94 degrees with 15g) very different to any other bean I have tried a nice summer option, not really getting lemon sherbert more sweet grapefruit (thus the funk I guess) a totally different beast with milk absolutely no acidity hints of coconut and milk choc.......Yum!!

Surprised there is no roasting date on the bag though?!


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Was def a roasting date on bag I had...


----------

